# It's Leaking ? How ?



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

So I finished this new construction a couple weeks ago.The project was a few days behind so we had it roofed before any plumbers or Hvac was able to install roof penetrations.So other than ridge vent this roof was shingles only from gable to gable.

We had 3" of rain and this leaked.Can you see the problem in the pix ? I fixed the problem but accepted no responsibility for the leak.

When I showed the Hvac guy's the pix the reply was "It's Leaking"? How ?.,I was almost rolling on the floor laughing.I wish I could have taken a picture of the look on his mug.hahahaha


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

Oh dear lord....

I hope you charged for time...and who ever tracked mud all over your new roof...


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

The GC or HVAC guy would have gotten a bill for my time and material. 

My brother is a hvac guy, you're lucky they didn't smear it with roof cement.  That's what you get around here from the roof butchers.


----------

